# bbq



## cipro (Oct 5, 2008)

I now some of you use outside bbq's.

Just would like to now the different set ups you have

IE fixed outside connector
 separate regulator and bottle.
I have been looking at CADAC bbq grill with hot plate Around £70 but have not decided how to plumb it in just after different options. Thanks


----------



## lenny (Oct 5, 2008)

Hiya,Cipro, I,m not really into barbies but I like the look of this one.

http://portablewoodburningstove.blogspot.com/

What do you think?


----------



## David & Ann (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Cipro
I have got a connector/adaptor at the rear of the MH. Ijust plug in my gas bbq. It runs off the same gas bottles I use for cooking and heating. There is also a connection along side the gas one for showering, works of the main water tank.


----------



## highwayman (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Cipro
We use a Cadac Safari-chef which is plenty big enough for the two of us.
It's connected-up via an outside gas point which we had fitted, cost-us about £150 fitted. Well worth-it 

regards...nige


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 5, 2008)

*Bbq*

Hi Cipro not exactly bbq weather is it,i have a cadac bbq with outside gas connector not sure which model it is.When folded down it all stores into a oval shaped zip up bag.Useful feature it has a reversible cooking surface flat on one side so you can cook bacon and eggs then turn it over for burgers,chops etc.Saw a similar cadac one on the towsure website priced around £90,certainly a good investment.Andy


----------



## cipro (Oct 5, 2008)

lenny said:


> Hiya,Cipro, I,m not really into barbies but I like the look of this one.
> 
> http://portablewoodburningstove.blogspot.com/
> 
> What do you think?


 
nice bit of kit but too heavy to carry in the van.


----------



## cipro (Oct 5, 2008)

messenger 2.5td said:


> Hi Cipro not exactly bbq weather is it,i have a cadac bbq with outside gas connector not sure which model it is.When folded down it all stores into a oval shaped zip up bag.Useful feature it has a reversible cooking surface flat on one side so you can cook bacon and eggs then turn it over for burgers,chops etc.Saw a similar cadac one on the towsure website priced around £90,certainly a good investment.Andy


 
Yes a bit cold to bbq now , really looking for next year.
The model I've looked at was cadac eazi, i was hoping for bbq sales being as it is end of the year
I was thinking of using my 6kg spare bottle and putting a regulator and pipe to bbq. I take it, it would NOT be a unsafe practice as the cost would be about £20 or less.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a weird little wire frame for dispossables from B&Q&Q. I'll post a picture later.
No, not keen on BBQd food


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 6, 2008)

I know they can be a bit messy but I prefer a charcoal/wood BBQ, easy to start with some meths. The little one I used when travelling in Europe last year was just a pressed metal box that folded down flat when not in use, an Aldi special I think. Most times I found somewhere to put it at a reasonable working height.

There is something different about the flavour of food cooked over charcoal - probably the burnt bits!!


----------



## guerdeval (Oct 6, 2008)

I had a barbie last night  , I also have a purpose made plug in gas box on the side of the van, the only experience I can pass on is get one that fits back into a bag as you'll always find that spot of grease and pass it on to your seat and make sure your rubber pipe's long enough to get the barbie back under the awning when it rains:mad


----------



## messenger 2.5td (Oct 6, 2008)

*Bbq*

Don't know why but i was told the maximum length of rubber gas hose allowed was 1.5 metres perhaps someone can enlighten usAndy


----------



## Nosha (Oct 6, 2008)

We now use a Cadac Safari mini on a seperate gas bottle, I fitted an outside gas point on the caravan, but this restricts you to within a few feet. A seperate bottle enabled us to BBQ on the beach at Poole & Aldeburgh and in the sand dunes at Sandbanks!

(Plus we then have a back-up 7kg bottle for when the 13kg runs out!)


----------



## Belgian (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Camping-gaz BBQ with lava-rocks. Operates on an additional small, blue, Camping-Gaz bottle. Works fine, no hassle with charcoal etc.
But...... have it about 10 years now; and ashamed to say I only used it half a dozen times. It must be I'm too lazy to get it out, put it to work, cook the diner, eat ,clean it, stow it away again...... when there is a McD in sight


----------



## tresrikay (Oct 6, 2008)

Back in 2003 I bought a camping gaz "party grill ", it is a great little portable kit that stores in itself and opperates on a £4.99 camping gaz cylinder that screws in under the legs. It has a griddle top and under that a support for freestanding pans. You put water in the base , a sort of do-nut shape and that collects all the fat which you just throw away. It cost £29.95 and uses about a can of gas a year. I will show it to you at Hayfield closing meet. I sometimes use it instead of the stove inside especially for kippers.


----------



## cipro (Oct 6, 2008)

***** said:


> Maybe there is a pressure drop, however we have a outside BBQ point fitted to our M/H and we use a 3 to 4 metre pipe with no ill effect


 
I do remember seeing your out side cooker, was just behind someone waring a super cool  apron lol. can't fault you really.


----------



## cipro (Oct 6, 2008)

Nosha said:


> We now use a Cadac Safari mini on a seperate gas bottle, I fitted an outside gas point on the caravan, but this restricts you to within a few feet. A seperate bottle enabled us to BBQ on the beach at Poole & Aldeburgh and in the sand dunes at Sandbanks!
> 
> (Plus we then have a back-up 7kg bottle for when the 13kg runs out!)


 
I also have  two bottles like most people and you right with seperate pipe and bottle you bbq else where nice one


----------



## SunsetSeeker (Oct 7, 2008)

*BBQ - Can be used indoors*

Hi folks, try this one http://cobb-bbq.co.uk/

It's OK to use indoors if well ventilated - Ideal for the British weather.

You can also pick it up and move it when lit as the outside stays cool.

Not yet got one myself but definitely on my list for next year.


----------



## Pioneer (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bbq*

Hi Cipro,
I use a Campingaz Camping Kitchen, it folds flat to the size of a briefcase for storage, and easily cleaned after use, can be placed on a small table or have legs fitted.  It came with a Grill top, and two burner stands for Pans. I have an outside BBQ point taken from the Motorhome Gas Cylinders, via a shutoff valve. The point is fitted into the side of the van under the Windout Awning incase of rain! I use a 2mtr length of pipe to keep it away from the van side. I was lucky, next door to the gas locker is the fridge vents so was able to fit the point quite easily between the vents. Good luck with your search.

Happy Camping and BBQing.


----------



## janeandbob (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Cipro we have a Cadac Safari Chef, I use a seperate propane bottle so you can use it anywhere, I did have a Camping Gaz bottle but when I went to exchange it they wanted £17 so I now use a 12.6 flowgas and only cost me £18.60 at the time. As said they are fine for two people, I really like mine very clean and compact the botton of it catches all the fat and you just wipe it out and wash it, I think they call it the LP model I dont think the other model HP with the gas bottle fixed to the bottom are as good. We have just got back from 5 weeks in France and we had sardines on the BBQ 4 or 5 times you will have to try it.Bob.


----------



## cipro (Oct 7, 2008)

janeandbob said:


> Hi Cipro we have a Cadac Safari Chef, I use a seperate propane bottle so you can use it anywhere, I did have a Camping Gaz bottle but when I went to exchange it they wanted £17 so I now use a 12.6 flowgas and only cost me £18.60 at the time. As said they are fine for two people, I really like mine very clean and compact the botton of it catches all the fat and you just wipe it out and wash it, I think they call it the LP model I dont think the other model HP with the gas bottle fixed to the bottom are as good. We have just got back from 5 weeks in France and we had sardines on the BBQ 4 or 5 times you will have to try it.Bob.


 
Think i will go for a CADAC style but not decided weather to go for fix point or regulator and long gas hose plenty of time before next year


----------



## t&s (Oct 7, 2008)

we prefer to cook outside and have a fixed gas point which uses the same bottles as the interior of the van. 
also we also carry  2  campingaz 907 cylinders with regulator and use them outside untill they run out then we exchange the campingaz cylinders in spain as it is much cheaper if it runs out here we wait till we go to spain again to get new ones


----------



## Telstar (Oct 8, 2008)

*BBQs*

Can I say yes I love them and have tried a few over they years.

There are in my opinion many downsides, size and weight (unless you have a garage/false floor), messy charcoal which then send out smoke (I was going to relate this to generator fumes - but we've argued that point to death, hopefully).  I have one of those little camping stoves that takes a small gas bottle on its side.  But by the time I've got it out, found somewhere level to site it or got a table to put it on I start thinking like my dad.  I've got a perfectly good gas cooker/oven and grill in the van.  The downside for me in the van is on the three hot days of the year when it makes the van even hotter and the smells that you might not want to have lingering in your van.  Perhaps the real answer is just eat salads on the hot days.

Jon


----------



## cipro (Oct 8, 2008)

Telstar said:


> Can I say yes I love them and have tried a few over they years.
> 
> There are in my opinion many downsides, size and weight (unless you have a garage/false floor), messy charcoal which then send out smoke (I was going to relate this to generator fumes - but we've argued that point to death, hopefully). I have one of those little camping stoves that takes a small gas bottle on its side. But by the time I've got it out, found somewhere level to site it or got a table to put it on I start thinking like my dad. I've got a perfectly good gas cooker/oven and grill in the van. The downside for me in the van is on the three hot days of the year when it makes the van even hotter and the smells that you might not want to have lingering in your van. Perhaps the real answer is just eat salads on the hot days.
> 
> Jon


 
Hi Jon, hope you are well so hello to Pam and dogs

Yes the set up can be a bind but you can make it part of social seen drinking, cooking,drinking. The type I would use is gas no charcole then you would have no ash mess yes and the van can have lingering
smells, another down side is I would be cooking ( only joking to bride)


----------

